# $1 a mile minimum?



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Clearly this applies to Upfront Pricing only.

Is this a good benchmark for your Market with this new up front pricing?

How often is this obtainable on a daily basis?

If not obtainable? What is your average CPM that you are experiencing?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Well it should be more like $1 or more per mile driven daily while ridesharing, which includes tips as those really swing things in a drivers favor.

For instance in our area we get easily over $1 mile for local trips and .82 cents a mile for long trips (each way, back to home) So last year that averaged (including tips) .95 cents a mile for all odometer miles driven while ridesharing, including deadheading. Which after ALL costs (even taxes) paid $7 an hour + $3 an hour in tips for each hour driving.

So yes $1 per mile or MORE per mile should be the BARE minimum one should accept. But making more on the meter, including tips, than odometer miles driven daily is real goal.

The $1 per mile is broken down as so:

.60 cents an odometer mile is costs.

..15 cents an odometer mile goes towards replacing the vehicle at a future inflation adjusted time. Based upon 300,000 miles a vehicle under good care should get.

.25 cents a mile goes towards one pay for driving or apx $20 an hour which is great if all was perfect, but we wind up driving more, deadheading etc which lowers that considerably.

We don't have Upfront Pricing yet.


----------



## fabinhodasilva (3 mo ago)

One dollar per mile only good for low income city. You driving 300 mile make 300 dollar feel like making 300 Vietnamese dong with inflation in city like mine Boston. Only apartment rental more than two thousand. Most Uber share have roommates or live in project. 

Have to remember one dollar per mile drivers need Barack Obama care for free. This disappear when become w2. One dollar per mile drivers still need to be pain for taxpayer due to only collect benefit and destroy car for no profits.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's more of a Bench mark to weither a trip gets accepted or not. My AR has set a new all time low of 44%

I don't need a Circle of trust, since trips outside of that are not worth accepting anymore.

Voting Yes sends the wrong message.
It's like the Gas tax in Calif last time. The Prop was written in such a way that voting No was really a Yes vote. Which most fell for because they did not read what it said. And it passed and the States gas tax went up.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UFP not in my market yet. YTD i'm averaging 1.25 a mile gross, 1.00 per mile net


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

fabinhodasilva said:


> ...Have to remember one dollar per mile drivers need Barack Obama care for free. This disappear when become w2....


Not exactly, regardless of 1099 or W2 one is still paying for health care. The benefit of a well paying job (notice well paying) is that healthcare plans offered by the company give a lot more because of the larger amount of employees paying healthcare.

As a 1099, one is responsible for their own health care plans.

The problem is rideshare drivers as a profession, full timers, often can't get vehicle loans because loaners don't consider a gig job a reliable income source.

So drivers have to buy new vehicles for cash, saving their money. Which because ridesharing doesn't pay that much, often requires going without health insurance coverage, but if a medical emergency occurs then they are tapping their new vehicle savings.

I guess the ideal option would be keeping below $2000 in ones ridesharing account to qualify for Medicaid and anything else saved gets out of a drivers accounts less they go after that which they will. Either the government or the hospital.

Taking customers for cash off the meter is absolutely the worst thing a driver could do as there is no insurance coverage and they would lose their license until the driver pays everyone and everything off in case a accident occurs.

While Joe is scratching his head trying to figure out how to get rideshare drivers on the books as employees and paying for healthcare when quite simply customers will not pay $30 to go three blocks in an Uber.

An average Uber driver doing this full time in a busy area is likely making only apx $15,000 a year clear after costs, that would mean fare prices would have to just about double to pay another $12,000 a year for health coverage.

The Obama Care plans suck, pay a lot every month but still only partial coverage. Only the $1000 a month catastrophic care pays for everything and worth having.


----------



## 7fifiyu (11 mo ago)

fabinhodasilva said:


> One dollar per mile only good for low income city. You driving 300 mile make 300 dollar feel like making 300 Vietnamese dong with inflation in city like mine Boston. Only apartment rental more than two thousand. Most Uber share have roommates or live in project.
> 
> Have to remember one dollar per mile drivers need Barack Obama care for free. This disappear when become w2. One dollar per mile drivers still need to be pain for taxpayer due to only collect benefit and destroy car for no profits.


Yes you are right , expensive cities have business everyone making good money but after expenses it is becoming like you did money in poor city not expensive city but you have no money in your hand


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The problem is rideshare drivers as a profession, full timers, often can't get vehicle loans because loaners don't consider a gig job a reliable income source.
> 
> So drivers have to buy new vehicles for cash, saving their money. Which because ridesharing doesn't pay that much, often requires going without health insurance coverage, but if a medical emergency occurs then they are tapping their new vehicle savings.


Just FYI I am as we speak sitting in the second Honda Ody I have purchased listing U/L as my employment, and my credit is far from stellar.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Voted.



Heisenburger said:


> Why do some rideshare drivers complain about any gross revenue per mile that's under $1.00 USD?
> 
> Also, what's magical about $1.00? They've been bleating and parroting this "$1 per mile" phrase since Barack was in office and well before everyone was talking about post-pandemic recovery inflation.
> 
> Just look at what these guys (and girls) have been getting for *years*! and they have to attend and pay for formal training and special licensing and and have greater responsibility and have to be away from home for days to weeks at a time! Rideshare drivers don't have any of that!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

So, as of this post, 44% voted to be paid LESS than $1 per mile?

Do any of you care to explain why?


The question was if you think $1 per mile is an ideal minimal amount for upfront fares. Basically the total miles is about the same as the pay or less so the driver is getting $1 or more for the trip.

Why would anyone want to work for less is beyond me, unless they got a great explanation.

I can understand in some cases the TIPs make it worth it, but one shouldn't count on tips always being there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> So, as of this post, 44% voted to be paid LESS than $1 per mile?
> 
> Do any of you care to explain why?


I guess when you have a CPM of $.18, accepting anything over $1 CPM is Ludacris.

Wait even better, 


Heisenburger said:


> "_$1.00+ per mile or bust!_" is regurgitated like yesteryears meme around this forum just to keep the noobie drivers declining all the $0.65-$0.95 per mile offers (while wasting away their day) just so the veteran driver can snag them.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Clearly this applies to Upfront Pricing only.
> 
> Is this a good benchmark for your Market with this new up front pricing?
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I have been using this $1 metric to determine if the upfront fare is worth taking. It's a simple metric. I just sum the miles to the pick with the trip miles, and compare that number to the advertised fare. Say the fare is $10. If the combined pick up and ride miles is a larger number I pass.

(My brain cannot make more elaborate calculations in the time provided. When I play Hearts with friends I am always the last player to get his cards sorted).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have been using this $1 metric to determine if the upfront fare is worth taking. It's a simple metric. I just sum the miles to the pick with the trip miles, and compare that number to the advertised fare. Say the fare is $10. If the combined pick up and ride miles is a larger number I pass.
> 
> (My brain cannot make more elaborate calculations in the time provided. When I play Hearts with friends I am always the last player to get his cards sorted).


My question is to you, are you making money based on this?

Do you feel your income has suffered from changing to this metric?

I actually can't take credit for this. This was something that has been floating around for a while concerning Rideshare pay. It just so happens it works best with upfront pricing cuz you can see the actual numbers ahead of time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> My question is to you, are you making money based on this?


Yes. I am making money. Driving an EV with low, fixed costs. Paying exactly $45 to "fuel" the vehicle per month.

When I stop making money (including wear and tear), I will stop driving.



W00dbutcher said:


> Do you feel your income has suffered from changing to this metric?











As suspected. Uber increases take when Up Font Fares...


Been tracking the new Up front fares that commenced in my locale SEP 30th. Driving only weekends, I was ahead $87.09 in 55 rides for the first three weeks. This is compared to the legacy time and mileage rate card for my area. These last two weeks have each netted lower than the legacy rates...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess when you have a CPM of $.18, accepting anything over $1 CPM is Ludacris.
> 
> Wait even better,





_Tron_ said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have been using this $1 metric to determine if the upfront fare is worth taking. It's a simple metric. I just sum the miles to the pick with the trip miles, and compare that number to the advertised fare. Say the fare is $10. If the combined pick up and ride miles is a larger number I pass.


That's my genius your giving credit too. 😁

I don't even have upfront fares here, but going by screenshots and knowing one only has a few seconds to make a decision, then all the pieces of the puzzle came together, in a dream...

If it ain't paying a dollar a mile or more with tips, it's just ain't worth taking.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I do the same, except if the trip is out of town I double the miles to cover the dead return.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That's my genius your giving credit too. 😁
> 
> I don't even have upfront fares here, but going by screenshots and knowing one only has a few seconds to make a decision, then all the pieces of the puzzle came together, in a dream...
> 
> If it ain't paying a dollar a mile or more with tips, it's just ain't worth taking.


I thought you were taking a break. Genius and all.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> "$1.00+ per mile or bust!" is regurgitated like yesteryears meme around this forum just to keep the noobie drivers declining all the $0.65-$0.95 per mile offers (while wasting away their day) just so the veteran driver can snag them.


It's far better to waste ones day than to waste ones day and also take a loss doing it. 😆

If Uber wants one to work LESS than what it costs to operate, they can keep it. Let it go around a few times on trip radar and boost the pay up or let the ignorant schmucks burn out their vehicles and themselves taking the crap.

Thin the herd out a bit. 😆

Why should us *real veterans* kill ourselves and our vehicles for less than sustainable compensation?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I thought you were taking a break. Genius and all.


@ObeyTheNumbers more like ObeyTheWife!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> I thought you were taking a break. Genius and all.


The +$1 per mile metric doesn't apply to EV's.

Your free to take all the sub $1 mile trips you want. 😄


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

People who voted no work for PR.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The +$1 per mile metric doesn't apply to EV's.
> 
> Your free to take all the sub $1 mile trips you want. 😄


You do gotta think about the $10,000 battery sacrifice after however many years and passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> So, as of this post, 44% voted to be paid LESS than $1 per mile?
> 
> Do any of you care to explain why?
> 
> ...


62.5 cents a mile will be the I.R.S. MILEAGE RATE FOR 2022. UP 4 CENTS A MILE
PAY SHOULD BE DOUBLE THE DEDUCTIBLE COST RATE AT THE VERY LEAST !

Should be $1.25 a mile.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Volvonaut said:


> You do gotta think about the $10,000 battery sacrifice after however many years and passengers.


Even tires on the EVs are way more expensive than ICE sedan tires.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Even tires on the EVs are way more expensive than ICE sedan tires.


Great point, I’ve been wondering how that’s actually good for rideshare. I heard they wear out faster too but not sure if that’s true. Could be the torque?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Do any of you care to explain why?


My CPM is lower than most people's CPM. Therefore, I can afford to average $0.85 per mile and *still* take home the same amount as the guy who demands $1.25 per mile merely because my CPM is $0.18 and his is $0.58. And I can do it in less time because I'm not having to decline 3 of every 4 offers and have 15 minutes idle every hour.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> People who voted no work for PR.


People who voted yes aren't students of the business.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The question was if you think $1 per mile is an ideal minimal amount for upfront fares. Basically the total miles is about the same as the pay or less so the driver is getting $1 or more for the trip.
> 
> Why would anyone want to work for less is beyond me, unless they got a great explanation.


Why not simply write it like this instead? It's equally meaningful:

_The question was if you think $3 per mile is an ideal minimal amount for upfront fares. Basically the total miles is about 1/3 the pay or less so the driver is getting $3 or more for the trip.

Why would anyone want to work for less is beyond me, unless they got a great explanation._


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> So, as of this post, 44% voted to be paid LESS than $1 per mile?
> 
> Do any of you care to explain why?
> 
> ...


You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


I’m thinking the poll will be getting “No” for confusingly different reasons lol


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

1.00 minimum you asked. I said no. If I ain't doing 2 a mile I turn it off and go home.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


$1/ mi may work in some markets but in my opinion it isn’t enough to be profitable. I voted no. 

For a part time such as myself I’m also not getting insurance benefits in this market yet the rate cards are on par with a less expensive market such as Denver. Where is all of the stipend money going for the part timers which make up the bulk of the workforce?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> People who voted yes aren't students of the business.


More proof you care for nothing but Uber and you.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

OldBay said:


> You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


READ
*minimum*


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

80sDude said:


> 1.00 minimum you asked. I said no. If I ain't doing 2 a mile I turn it off and go home.


Again READ.

*minimum*


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> My CPM is lower than most people's CPM. Therefore, I can afford to average $0.85 per mile and *still* take home the same amount as the guy who demands $1.25 per mile merely because my CPM is $0.18 and his is $0.58. And I can do it in less time because I'm not having to decline 3 of every 4 offers and have 15 minutes idle every hour.


Not everyone lives in same location and still want to drive. If everyone lived in that same location you would get less rides dummy.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

The problem with the question is you can say no for two reasons:

1) I'm willing to accept less than $1 a mile

2) the minimum should be higher ($2, $3, whatever).

Your poll will not inform you of anything useful. Sorry, try again


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Key words here are minimum and average.

Ex.
So you had a hot morning and you had 10 two dollars a mile rides. Then everything dries up and now the only thing that comes through is maybe 75 cents a mile. You could do 10 rides at 75 cents a mile and your dollar average would still be in play.

Just because you didn't take a dollar every single ride doesn't mean the more paying ones can't compensate for the less paying one.

But the end of the day if you're more than a dollar, would that not be a good metric to gauge yourself on.



But doing rides at 50 cents a mile all day long doesn't help anybody but uber.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

80sDude said:


> 1.00 minimum you asked. I said no. If I ain't doing 2 a mile I turn it off and go home.


So your saying if Upfront Fares offers you a trip that pays twice or more than the total miles (getting the pax and dropping them off) is the minimal you would accept?

That would be basically minimal $1 (or more) per mile from your starting location and then back again (like back home) would be your minimal acceptable amount.

Ideally $2 a mile (or more) is best, pax get changed $2.06 a mile here plus time, but we get .825 a mile (includes time) each way after Uber takes it's cut. 

That's the taxi model, charging for the return, the ridesharing model only pays in one direction as to daisy chain trips.

So odometer miles speaking, $1 per mile minimal is also what you would accept correct? Or do you want $2 mile per odometer mile?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> My CPM is lower than most people's CPM. Therefore, I can afford to average $0.85 per mile and *still* take home the same amount as the guy who demands $1.25 per mile merely because my CPM is $0.18 and his is $0.58. And I can do it in less time because I'm not having to decline 3 of every 4 offers and have 15 minutes idle every hour.


There you go again.

You only see your individual vehicle CPM, not all other costs associated with ridesharing professionally, nor are you figuring what it will cost you, in future dollars, to replace vehicle. And lastly your not paying yourself neither.

.60 cents for all costs, .15 cents for replacement vehicle, plus .25 cents an odometer mile for pay = $1 a mile minimal.

Not exact as each drivers costs, CPM etc. are different, but it's a good guide.

Now if you argued that in your area, taking below $1 mile trips was more profitable because people tipped well I would agree with you.

But we are talking about Upfront Fares and what is acceptable.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Volvonaut said:


> Great point, I’ve been wondering how that’s actually good for rideshare. I heard they wear out faster too but not sure if that’s true. Could be the torque?


Read an article, it's because to save energy they are extra thin thread. Every 20,000 miles have to be replaced. Rotated more often also.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mrwhts said:


> READ
> *minimum*


I don't think you understand logic or words or something.

If I say that 1$ minimum is acceptable, that means that I would take $1/mi trips.

That is not the case. I believe $1.25/mi should be minimum.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> The problem with the question is you can say no for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I'm willing to accept less than $1 a mile
> 
> ...


I agree 💯.

It seems that the poll results aren't trending in OP's favor.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Not everyone lives in same location and still want to drive. If everyone lived in that same location you would get less rides dummy.


Please describe how your comment is relevant to mine. Thanks.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You only see your individual vehicle CPM,


Because there's a standard definition of CPM that's been used in the transportation industry for literally decades. And you've been trying to redefine it here in this forum. Just because you feel that it _should_ be more expansive and all-inclusive doesn't _make_ it so. CPM is standard and the formula doesn't change just because you think it should be changed.

My CPM is relatively unique and that's why my acceptable average gross RPM (gross revenue per mile - yet another industry standard definition/calculation), is also different from many others.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Read an article, it's because to save energy they are extra thin thread. Every 20,000 miles have to be replaced. Rotated more often also.


That sounds unbearable. I’m really not excited for EVs at all. I can’t understand how they’re optimal for rideshare and lots of things you could get up to in Dallas, a large area. I know that Toyota was fighting the transition but also rapidly researching and developing them. Some speculation suggests they could still try to push more hybrids compared to most manufacturers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

1 mile at current gas prices ($3.50) is $.14 a gal if you have a vehicle that's 25mpg.


So my question is here to everybody that does this for a living how in the hell does a person have an $.18 CPM?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> 1 mile at current gas prices ($3.50) is $.14 a gal if you have a vehicle that's 25mpg.
> 
> 
> So my question is here to everybody that does this for a living how in the hell does a person have an $.18 CPM?


*10K hybrid purchased a few years ago at 60K miles. Can get another 140K miles @ $1.5/mi = $210K. 10K / 210K = .047 cpm
*10K Repairs / tires / maintenance (doing work yourself) = .047
(That is a new transmission, several sets of tires, whole suspension, etc.)
*46mpg = .08 cpm


Brings it to around .18/cpm. Not including insurance/phone.

Basically, buy a 10K hybrid that can go another 150K miles. Budget another 10K for new tires, maint, and repairs. Do mostly short trips that earn $1.5/mi. Drive it to 200K. And get 46+mpg. Thats how you do .18/cpm

(This can't be done with today's used car prices, but if you bought your car a couple years ago you are good.)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> 1 mile at current gas prices ($3.50) is $.14 a gal if you have a vehicle that's 25mpg.
> 
> 
> So my question is here to everybody that does this for a living how in the hell does a person have an $.18 CPM?


It's been posted here many times by these number pushers how they arrive at their numbers, they include the following to arrive at their CPM number:

The cost of gas
The depreciated value of their car, because car would still have 100% value after five years if they were not doing rideshare..lol
The cost of oil changes, because all their oil changes would be free if they weren't doing rideshare..lol
The cost of routine maintenance, because all routine maintenance would be free if they were not doing rideshare..lol
The cost of insurance, because they wouldn't pay for insurance if they weren't doing rideshare..lol
The cost of their cell phone bill, because they wouldn't have a cell phone payment if they weren't doing rideshare..lol
The cost of their food to eat while on the road doing rideshare, because they only eat when doing rideshare..lol

I could go on and on, this is too much fun.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> It's been posted here many times by these number pushers how they arrive at their numbers, they include the following to arrive at their CPM number:
> 
> The cost of gas
> The depreciated value of their car, because car would still have 100% value after five years if they were not doing rideshare..lol
> ...


See my comment above. Its possible.

I budgeted 10K for repairs over 150K miles.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> *10K hybrid purchased a few years ago at 60K miles. Can get another 140K miles @ $1.5/mi = $210K. 10K / 210K = .047 cpm
> *10K Repairs / tires / maintenance (doing work yourself) = .047
> (That is a new transmission, several sets of tires, whole suspension, etc.)
> *46mpg = .08 cpm
> ...


Where's driver pay?
Where is insurance?
Where's future planning/retirement?
Where's Phone?

Where are these in your 18-cent cpm?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> if you bought a $10K hybrid and if it was possible to get another 140,000 miles out of it, your cost for the CPM for the next 5 years would be $.14 a mile.


Looking at my math...

Actually, 10K cost / 140K mile = .714 cpm

20K (purchase + repair) / 140K mile = .14 cpm
Fuel 46mpg = .08cpm

.14 + .08 = .22

OK, so we were both wrong. But if you start with a 10K hybrid and budget 10K for repairs, you will be at .22cpm.

If you don't spend 10K on repairs and/or you get money for salvage the car, then .18cpm is possible.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

OldBay said:


> See my comment above. Its possible.
> 
> I budgeted 10K for repairs over 150K miles.


The $1/ mi was a benchmark of years past. Great metric and it may have even been valid in 2014 or early when Uber x started. The cost of everything has gone up and Uber pay has gone down. So for me to actually make money I need to be closer to $1.25 maybe more.

I am very aware the $1/mi has been standard in transportation for years. However, I don’t believe you can use the same benchmark that worked almost a decade ago. I know a certain third party app used to display the per mile rate but I don’t believe they adjusted that in the latest release last I checked. At times, I found it super helpful and it really did increase my earnings.

The minimum i shoot for is $1.25 now. On a side note I can see where evs could potentially make sense since you are getting rid of gas / brakes/ oil changes. I’ve met a few drivers who still make decent coin just doing airport runs. However , my understanding is your repairs cost are astronomical if something happens and you’re waiting months for repairs. What about withholding for a new vehicle? Are you able to make it up with a lowered operating cost ? Curious since Ive toyed with getting an EV but haven’t fleshed out the numbers.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> The $1/ mi was a benchmark of years past. Great metric and it may have even been valid in 2014 or early when Uber x started. The cost of everything has gone up and Uber pay has gone down. So for me to actually make money I need to be closer to $1.25 maybe more.


My actual figure since UFP is 1.39/mi gross. This includes tips/boost/incentives, driving 20hr/wk weekends. Short trips.

Without tips/boost, it would be considerably lower. If my cpm is around .20 as calculated, then I am earning 1.20 for each mile driven.

When I first started and was doing it full time, my results weren't as good. If I was driving ft, it would be closer to 1.25, maybe lower.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> My actual figure since UFP is 1.39/mi gross. This includes tips/boost/incentives, driving 20hr/wk weekends.
> 
> Without tips/boost, it would be considerably lower. If my cpm is around .20 as calculated, then I am earning 1.20 for each mile driven.
> 
> When I first started and was doing it full time, my results weren't as good. If I was driving ft, it would be closer to 1.25, maybe lower.


Not to throw shade so don't take this the wrong way.

But if you're doing short trips only as you stated up above your CPM is going to be higher anyway because you are already at a minimum per mile amount based on the price of a base ride? Versus the sliding pay scale that Uber has now initiated with the pricing on trips outside of the short base trip price.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not to throw shade so don't take this the wrong way.
> 
> But if you're doing short trips only as you stated up above your CPM is going to be higher anyway because you are already at a minimum per mile amount based on the price of a base ride? Versus the sliding pay scale that Uber has now initiated with the pricing on trips outside of the short base trip price.


The trips themselves aren't profitable, *but with weekend per trip boost, and with tips,* I am doing pretty well. Getting an extra $2 boost per trip, makes it work. I calculate my $/mi at the end of every week.

As I said, if the tips disappeared, or I was not getting boost/surge, I would not be doing nearly as well. <-- I am well aware that this could happen. I'm not an Uber mastermind, just making enough money to achieve my life goals.

Also, as a general rule of thumb, under the new UFP, short trips have better cpm. An inner city trip might be 2mi pickup, 2mi trip, and pay $5. Add $2 boost. Earn $7 for 4 miles of driving. 7/4 = $1.75/mi.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> The trips themselves aren't profitable, *but with weekend per trip boost, and with tips,* I am doing pretty well. Getting an extra $2 boost per trip, makes it work. I calculate my $/mi at the end of every week.
> 
> As I said, if the tips disappeared, or I was not getting boost/surge, I would not be doing nearly as well. <-- I am well aware that this could happen. I'm not an Uber mastermind, just making enough money to achieve my life goals.


So Denver is not an upfront pricing?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

@W00dbutcher , just keep reading and applying the knowledge that @OldBay dispenses for free and you'll do well!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> @W00dbutcher , just keep reading and applying the knowledge that @OldBay dispenses for free and you'll do well!


Your 18 cents a CPM is a incomplete cpm. It does not allow for the following,
Driver pay
Insurance
Future growth
Phone

Just to name a few.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


$1 per mile isn't nearly enough.

You gotta drive LOTS of miles per week @$1 per mile to make anywhere near reasonable money


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 62.5 cents a mile will be the I.R.S. MILEAGE RATE FOR 2022. UP 4 CENTS A MILE
> PAY SHOULD BE DOUBLE THE DEDUCTIBLE COST RATE AT THE VERY LEAST !
> 
> Should be $1.25 a mile.


$1.25 isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> $1 per mile isn't nearly enough.
> 
> You gotta drive LOTS of miles per week @$1 per mile to anywhere near reasonable money


Not so many as you think. But it doesn’t work out as well as it looks at first glance.
Let’s say $500 with a speed of 45mph at $1/mile. that’s less than 12 hours.
The problem is that‘s gross money. If we take even the federal rate of 62.5¢/mile for basic vehicle expenses it drops your tare from $500 down to $177.5 or about $14.5/hour. But those 12 hours are paid driving hours only. It doesn’t take in to consideration idle time.
If we are fairly generous and say a fourth of your time over the whole day is waiting for pings you are dragged down to less than $9/hour for 15 hours.

But the 62.5¢ is just for vehicle costs. You have to reduce your net even further if you want to cover expenses like cell/internet, cleaning supplies etc.
By the time it’s done that $500 in 12 hours of driving has made you a net of about $5/hour.
So yes, I agree that $1/mile is the minimum. It’s basically the break even point with almost no profit.

Remember also that $1/mile has to include round trip miles. If you get an offer of $10 for a ten mile trip you have to include the ten miles to get back, so that offer is really only 50¢/mile.

The only way to get a true accounting is to mark down the odometer at the start of the day and start a timer at the same time. Then when you get home check the odometer again and stop the timer.
(EndOdo-StartOdo)*0.625=vehicle expense
(Money-expense)/(EndOdo-StartOdo)=$/mile
(Money-Expense)/timer=$/hour

It will be different for each driver and market. Do what works for you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> even further if you want to cover expenses like cell/internet, cleaning supplies etc.


This is an example of what I don't understand, would you please explain to me why would you add cell phone and car cleaning supplies to your cpm, my cell phone bill and my car cleaning bill would be the same driving Uber or not, in fact even my car insurance will be almost the same, so 100% of my car insurance is not taken away from my earnings not a full 100%.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Remember also that $1/mile has to include round trip miles. If you get an offer of $10 for a ten mile trip you have to include the ten miles to get back, so that offer is really only 50¢/mile.


Every Market is not the same for example I work mostly inland empire, sometimes Orange County sometimes LA, unless I'm working a special event or something I don't have to deadhead back.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> This is an example of what I don't understand, would you please explain to me why would you add cell phone and car cleaning supplies to your cpm, my cell phone bill and my car cleaning bill would be the same driving Uber or not, in fact even my car insurance will be almost the same, so 100% of my car insurance is not taken away from my earnings not a full 100%.


Because any expenses incurred while doing your job should be paid for by doing the job. 
When you file your taxes you can deduct a part of your phone and data plan. Insurance is part of the 62.5¢ deduction. Even the IRS sees this as a necessary business expense.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Because any expenses incurred while doing your job should be paid for by doing the job.
> When you file your taxes you can deduct a part of your phone and data plan. Insurance is part of the 62.5¢ deduction. Even the IRS sees this as a necessary business expense.


it's amazing a few times I asked this question I get the same reply back is the deduction from your taxes or should be, you're saying that those two expenses that I quoted above is taking away from your income and that is the absolute freaking lie it's not taken away from your income yes you can get a tax deduction from it but these are expenses you would pay anyway it's not lowering your Uber income.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

What I don't understand is it's how you guys list all these expenses and then apply it 100% to Uber as a loss from your income if you bought a $25,000 car in the year 2020, and in 2025 because of so many miles it's now only worth $8,000 or 12,000 but if you didn't drive Uber maybe maybe it would be worth $15,000 or $18,000 whatever 100% of that loss was not to Uber it's like you guys take the entire depreciation of that car for Uber and say that's a 100% loss to your income you're depreciation because of uber should only be the difference as the value of the car if you had drove normal miles and the value of the car because you drove Uber not the entire 100% of the appreciation, just like tires say in the 5-year life of your car you go through I don't know let's say three pairs of tires but because of uber you go through five pairs of tires but you count the entire five pairs of tires as a loss of Uber income but if you didn't drive Uber you will still have to buy two or three pairs of tires the numbers you guys quote is absolute b*****

I read people in here including 100% car insurance bill, cell phone bill, their car wash bill, they're cost to eat bill, so am I supposed to believe you would not have a car insurance, cell phone you wouldn't wash your car and you wouldn't eat if you weren't doing Uber so all of that is 100% loss of income to uber


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> $1 per mile isn't nearly enough.
> 
> You gotta drive LOTS of miles per week @$1 per mile to make anywhere near reasonable money


Then you drive lots of miles. Being a contractor or biz owner requires more work than being an employee.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> What I don't understand is it's how you guys list all these expenses and then apply it 100% to Uber as a loss from your income if you bought a $25,000 car in the year 2020, and in 2025 because of so many miles it's now only worth $8,000 or 12,000 but if you didn't drive Uber maybe maybe it would be worth $15,000 or $18,000 whatever 100% of that loss was not to Uber it's like you guys take the entire depreciation of that car for Uber and say that's a 100% loss to your income you're depreciation because of uber should only be the difference as the value of the car if you had drove normal miles and the value of the car because you drove Uber not the entire 100% of the appreciation, just like tires say in the 5-year life of your car you go through I don't know let's say three pairs of tires but because of uber you go through five pairs of tires but you count the entire five pairs of tires as a loss of Uber income but if you didn't drive Uber you will still have to buy two or three pairs of tires the numbers you guys quote is absolute b*****
> 
> I read people in here including 100% car insurance bill, cell phone bill, their car wash bill, they're cost to eat bill, so am I supposed to believe you would not have a car insurance, cell phone you wouldn't wash your car and you wouldn't eat if you weren't doing Uber so all of that is 100% loss of income to uber


If that’s what let’s you sleep at night go for it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> If that’s what let’s you sleep at night go for it.


I got it so the logic is if I work from noon till 1:00 p.m. and I earn $30 and I buy a $5 cup of Starbucks coffee my earnings is only 25 bucks, but as soon as I log out of uber and go home and go to the grocery store and buy a $5 bag of coffee my $30 earnings is still $30, I got it now I got the logic of you guys thank you I figured it out


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Because there's a standard definition of CPM that's been used in the transportation industry for literally decades. And you've been trying to redefine it here in this forum. Just because you feel that it _should_ be more expansive and all-inclusive doesn't _make_ it so. CPM is standard and the formula doesn't change just because you think it should be changed.


CPM is used to describe the costs to operate vehicle, not including other costs associated with ridesharing.

Costs to operate is a bit more expansive, includes other costs of ridesharing, such as phones, insurance, cleaning, taxes etc. includes ones CPM as well and all broken down on a per mile basis. It's not intended to be an exact figure, rather a guide that one doing this as an income source can follow.

.60 cents a mile towards costs.
.15 cents a mile towards replacing vehicle (at 300,000 miles)
.25 cents a mile for pay (apx $20 an hour)

Again the $1 per mile minimal, is just a guide to sustainability for those doing ridesharing as a primary income source.

The simplicity of $1 per mile minimal is that in the few seconds where Upfront Fares or Trip Radar appears, one can quickly add up the two miles given and compare it to the compensation being offered.

Also with the destination being shown, can allow drivers to figure out on their own if it's worth going to that area or not, if a return trip is in the cards.

Now if Uber offers below $1 per mile and one way on a long trip with no chance of a tip or return, then the driver will know this is a ridesharing run, for someone already going in that direction and wants to take someone along for the ride and perhaps save a little money, despite it being below sustainable levels.

The taxis in my area are operating at a sustainable level at $1 per mile each way in town and $2 a mile out of town. So is Uber for that matter.

This trick bag sh*t that Uber offers $100 for a 400 total mile trip has got to stop. And it will stop when enough drivers pass on the crap. The $1 per mile minimal assists with that.

So what you do with your CPM and only using that as a sustainable guide is your business, but I know what works and I have $60,000 saved from ridesharing to prove it. 

I only want others to enjoy the same success and Uber to quit taking advantage of others.

So is there a problem with that?

Cause if there is, there is always the ignore option. 😆


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> $1 per mile isn't nearly enough.
> 
> You gotta drive LOTS of miles per week @$1 per mile to make anywhere near reasonable money


Exactly, that's why it's the minimal.

I've done 100,000 miles at .95 cents a mile gross and doing well. Albeit very overworked and tired. 80,000 miles a year is better, but yes costs.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Exactly, that's why it's the minimal.
> 
> I've done 100,000 miles at .95 cents a mile gross and doing well. Albeit very overworked and tired. 80,000 miles a year is better, but yes costs.


As far as I'm concerned that's exploitation.

There's no legitimate reason gig workers should be required to do three times the work of a taxi driver in order to make the same amount of money doing the same job.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> As far as I'm concerned that's exploitation.
> 
> There's no legitimate reason gig workers should be required to do three times the work of a taxi driver in order to make the same amount of money doing the same job.


Your comparing apples to oranges.

Taxis have shifts and limit the amount of drivers on the road so drivers make money.

Uber doesn't have shifts and relies upon the general public into giving other people rides and doesn't limit the amount of drivers so in some areas there's too many drivers and none of them make any money.

Taxis are often limited to certain areas where they have enough volume, can make enough money and stay in business.

Uber has cars and you everywhere and anywhere because anybody could turn their app on and they're willing to take as little volume or as much volume as they want or what the pubic supplies.

Uber says that 94% of its drivers are doing this less than 40 hours a week that means only 6% are doing it more than 40 hours a week because it's ridesharing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> As far as I'm concerned that's exploitation.
> 
> There's no legitimate reason gig workers should be required to do three times the work of a taxi driver in order to make the same amount of money doing the same job.


Three times the work of a taxi driver maybe yes maybe no, depends on how good of a taxi driver you were, in the Inland Empire a bell cab was $550 a week ($2,381 per mo), a cab in Orange County from a major taxi company was around $700 a week ($3,031 per mo), those were Ford Crown Vic police interceptors not the most gas efficient car in the world.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I got it so the logic is if I work from noon till 1:00 p.m. and I earn $30 and I buy a $5 cup of Starbucks coffee my earnings is only 25 bucks, but as soon as I log out of uber and go home and go to the grocery store and buy a $5 bag of coffee my $30 earnings is still $30, I got it now I got the logic of you guys thank you I figured it out


The $5 coffee is deductible. It was on job expenses to keep car going.

Your $5 bag of coffee beans is before work and after work seeing how they're at home and not accessible while in the car on the clock so to speak.

No you could buy that $5 bag of coffee and expense it to the business as long as you consume it on the clock.


You would know this if you itemized your taxes at the end of the year the correct way.

You could even deduct the cost of the coffee maker at a partial deduction because you use it for both work and at home.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You all have a wonderful day or night Wherever You Are, have fun running all the numbers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You got it wrong. $1/mi is not enough.


My target is $2/mile after all miles. My car is 100% business use.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You all have a wonderful day or night Wherever You Are, have fun running all the numbers.


You must be one of those that don't pay their Uber taxes, if any, at the end of the year.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Because any expenses incurred while doing your job should be paid for by doing the job.
> When you file your taxes you can deduct a part of your phone and data plan. Insurance is part of the 62.5¢ deduction. Even the IRS sees this as a necessary business expense.


You are mixing concepts.

Tax accounting is not the same as operating costs. 

Look at Amazon. Zero profits. Billions of cash paid to execs. And they get to deduct their cell phone too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> You must be one of those that don't pay their Uber taxes, if any, at the end of the year.


I pay my Uber taxes, I'm not talking about the deductions and paying taxes I'm talking about the fact that you and others make it sound like here on this forum that things like your insurance things like your cell phone bill as an example is a loss that you're not receiving in your pocket hourly, you would have a cell phone bill and you would have car insurance regardless of driving uber or not,

What I'm saying is let's say if a newbie driver open the app and only drove for one or two days and he earned $150 and decided he didn't want to drive uber anymore ever and his car insurance happens to be $150 those earnings of $150 paid his car insurance, I'm not stupid, I do realize there's taxes on that $150 but what I'm saying is is not a negative loss on the money that went into his pocket, 

That newbie driver would have a $150 insurance bill every month regardless of driving Uber or not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I pay my Uber taxes, I'm not talking about the deductions and paying taxes I'm talking about the fact that you and others make it sound like here on this forum that things like your insurance things like your cell phone bill as an example is a loss that you're not receiving in your pocket hourly, you would have a cell phone bill and you would have car insurance regardless of driving uber or not,
> 
> What I'm saying is let's say if a newbie driver open the app and only drove for one or two days and he earned $150 and decided he didn't want to drive uber anymore ever and his car insurance happens to be $150 those earnings of $150 paid his car insurance, I'm not stupid, I do realize there's taxes on that $150 but what I'm saying is is not a negative loss on the money that went into his pocket,
> 
> That newbie driver would have a $150 insurance bill every month regardless of driving Uber or not.


You don't have to report earnings under $600 a year for a job. You probably won't even get a W-2 on it. So the one or two day example is moot to your argument.

If you're going to go a forum like this, wouldn't you want to have the entire truth about the matter of the gig, instead of somebody glazing over the fact that a little bit of money gets w2ed at the end of the year and you have to account for whatever expenditures unless you want to pay the full tax on it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Little miss Sally rotten crotch comes in and does Uber for a month and a half. She takes home little over $2,000.

She now has to pay the tax on that $2,000. Cuz the 1099 came in the mail at the end of the year and she doesn't know what the hell to do now?

Now Sally also lives below the poverty level. And with this extra $2,000 she didn't think she was going to have to pay taxes on, you put her over the poverty level. Now her six kids can't get free food stamps because of this.

But seeing how she already filed her taxes and everything without the 1099 for the $2,000, she is now in possible tax fraud and ripping off the government for EBT credits. Even if she can amend and change her taxes afterwards, the fact is she has already filed her taxes and the government doesn't like that at all.

But had she known this and saved all her receipts and everything and deducted accordingly it would have put her under the poverty mark that she needed to stay under.

So your line of thinking just put a family that should have been under the poverty level over the poverty level, taxes that are now in question of the government which will probably result in an audit, and possible forfeiture of the EBT benefits current and Future removal from program all together.

Don't fight the validity of the story, just understand that not having all the information from the beginning could result in something that could devastate somebody else's life without them knowing about it until it's too late.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Little miss Sally rotten crotch comes in and does Uber for a month and a half. She takes home little over $2,000.
> 
> She now has to pay the tax on that $2,000. Cuz the W2 came in the mail at the end of the year and she doesn't know what the hell to do now?
> 
> ...


Except Uber does not give you a W2.
Nice try at fantasy fiction. 
That’s as far fetched as Uber telling us that because they are paying less we will make more. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Except Uber does not give you a W2.
> Nice try at fantasy fiction.
> That’s as far fetched as Uber telling us that because they are paying less we will make more. Lol


Your right its a 1099. I was in err.

Fiction or not, it doesn't change the intent of the story.

People come here for information and help. Why not give it to him from the very beginning the right way instead of playing what ifs like you're suggesting?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your right its a 1099. I was in err.
> 
> Fiction or not, it doesn't change the intent of the story.
> 
> People come here for information and help. Why not give it to him from the very beginning the right way instead of playing what ifs like you're suggesting?


No, I am suggesting to provide real life advice instead of fantasy scenarios where you create the outcome. 
you could have as easily suggested that itemizing deductions can keep your taxable income from increasing to the point that you incur liabilities.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> That’s as far fetched as Uber telling us that because they are paying less we will make more. Lol


Who exactly is being hurt by that misinformation?

The drivers!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> No, I am suggesting to provide real life advice instead of fantasy scenarios where you create the outcome.
> you could have as easily suggested that itemizing deductions can keep your taxable income from increasing to the point that you incur liabilities.


Real life advice to anybody that does this job whether it's two days or a full year is to itemize deduction and save receipt to anything you can to bring your tax bill down to zero or less than zero.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The simplicity of $1 per mile minimal is that in the few seconds where Upfront Fares or Trip Radar appears, one can quickly add up the two miles given and compare it to the compensation being offered.


Then what exactly is stopping you from arguing that $2 or even $3 per mile is the floor? Add the total miles and ensure that the dollars is twice or thrice the total miles! That's just as easy to compute.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The taxis in my area are operating at a sustainable level at $1 per mile each way in town and $2 a mile out of town.


You don't have access to the data to know that.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> This trick bag sh*t that Uber offers $100 for a 400 total mile trip has got to stop. And it will stop when enough drivers pass on the crap. The $1 per mile minimal assists with that.


And you're deluding yourself by assuming that your comments here are swaying even one of those types here. You're only gonna get likes from the peanut gallery (socks).



W00dbutcher said:


> not having all the information from the beginning could result in something that could devastate somebody else's life without them knowing about it until it's too late.


Mr. SJW! 😄


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

❓


Atavar said:


> So yes, I agree that $1/mile is the minimum. It’s basically the break even point with almost no profit.





Atavar said:


> It will be different for each driver and market. Do what works for you.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your 18 cents a CPM is a incomplete cpm. It does not allow for the following,
> Driver pay
> Insurance
> Future growth
> Phone


Cite authoritative sources. Online forum monkeys don't qualify.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Cite authoritative sources. Online forum monkeys don't qualify.


You need to pay people to operate the vehicles, after all. Driver salary doesn't fall neatly into either fixed or variable costs. Instead, it's considered a *semi-variable cost*. That's because pay structure may be different from one business to another.Jul 14, 2022











*Fleet Management Costs: A Comprehensive Guide - AtoB*


Seeing how you like to use truck information to prove your point, I figured you would enjoy this.

And if you don't like that one there's numerous more where that came from.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> And if you don't like that one there's numerous more where that came from.


Thanks and you're right: I don't like it because it doesn't argue that CPM includes what you asserted it did.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Three consecutive comments within two hours with only one that was actually a reply and the other two appear to be replies but no idea what comment or whose comment they're replying to. Odd. Maybe the user thought they were switching between their various sock accounts but forgot to actually do so.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> CPM is used to describe the costs to operate vehicle, not including other costs associated with ridesharing.





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Exactly, that's why it's the minimal.





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Thanks and you're right: I don't like it because it doesn't argue that CPM includes what you asserted it did.


Cite authoritative sources. Online forum monkeys don't qualify.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

All you debate junkies should check out argueanything.org. It is a real website filled with people that like to argue.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> All you debate junkies should check out argueanything.org. It is a real website filled with people that like to argue.


Why? We can do it here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> All you debate junkies should check out argueanything.org. It is a real website filled with people that like to argue.


Also... Its .com not .org


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> All you debate junkies should check out argueanything.org. It is a real website filled with people that like to argue.


I prefer to challenge bullshit that's observed *in the wild*. Far more effective.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow I guess now realize that every time I buy a box of condoms I usually do it when I'm out driving Uber it's always a Walgreens or Rite Aid nearby, did my calculations looks like I can take about $0.72 added to my cmp, thank you after all it is a Uber expense I bought them while I was doing Uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Wow I guess now realize that every time I buy a box of condoms I usually do it when I'm out driving Uber it's always a Walgreens or Rite Aid nearby, did my calculations looks like I can take about $0.72 added to my cmp, thank you after all it is a Uber expense I bought them while I was doing Uber.


Was the condom used in the performance of your job or to keep the car running?

Then you can write that off as well. Otherwise it's just a personal errand you did on company time.

Which is stealing from the company but that's a whole new set of issues. Could be tax fraud as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess you could use it to put your personal coffee in that way you can drink it on the job. That would be considered an expense for the job.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess you could use it to put your personal coffee in that way you can drink it on the job. That would be considered an expense for the job.


Another misplaced "reply", just like @ObeyTheNumbers did today. Hmmm...

You're getting sloppy with the sock accounts.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Another misplaced "reply", just like @ObeyTheNumbers did today. Hmmm...
> 
> You're getting sloppy with the sock accounts.


 it's a post directly after the post that it's referencing.

And the coffee part of it was in reference to yet another post that he is very well aware of that was discussed earlier in this thread.

Please try to keep up with the flow of things. Even if you don't know the entire context of the statement.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> it's a post directly after the post that it's referencing.


Oh, it seems that you don't know about editing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

So I'm starting to get this now, so in some Bizarro world if a newbie installed the app and only did one $5 trip guess one in and uninstalled the app but right as he received the trip before he picked up the customer he noticed the Starbucks had no car in it so he swinged in and bought him a cup of coffee latte whatever and it cost $5 and the trip was five bucks so in this bizarre world he didn't earn five bucks because he brought $5 in coffee I got it now I'm starting to understand,

In other words the five buck trip didn't buy his five bucks coffee, in your world he actually lost money on that trip because he bought the coffee.

If someone CMP is 40 cents per mile and I'm just throwing out a number if you want to make it a little higher fine, but in my world if the $5 trip was 3 Mi total picking up and dropping off then loss out of pocket is $1.20, I don't add to Starbucks coffee and say that's a out-of-pocket loss,

To my CMP I only add the actual gas that's required for doing uber, I only add the extra oil changes that are required for doing uber, I only add the extra pair of tires required for doing uber, I don't add the entire 100%, add that to my CMP and claim that's the out-of-pocket lost and that's what I see going on here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Oh, it seems that you don't know about editing.


Im sorry. Is there a rule for posting more then one comment about the same topic consecutively?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> So I'm starting to get this now, so in some Bizarro world if a newbie installed the app and only did one $5 trip guess one in and uninstalled the app but right as he received the trip before he picked up the customer he noticed the Starbucks had no car in it so he swinged in and bought him a cup of coffee latte whatever and it cost $5 and the trip was five bucks so in this bizarre world he didn't earn five bucks because he brought $5 in coffee I got it now I'm starting to understand.


Does not apply because it doesn't meet the $600 threshold for a 1099.

But to answer your question seeing how it was bought on the job, it is considered an expenditure and therefore a write-off.

Cash flow in was $5, but the cash flow out was $5. So in reality there was no money made.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Cash flow in was $5, but the cash flow out was $5. So in reality there was no money made.


So I'm correct, thank you for this reply, so you actually stating that every time I do a trip every expense I do driving uber, and 100% of my cell phone bill, 100% of my insurance, every single set of tires not just the extra tires that were required for doing uber, every gallon of gas not just the extra gas that was required for Uber is a Uber expense and takes away from my earnings that's money that didn't go in my pocket, you are insane I'm out, happy ubering or not


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> So I'm starting to get this now, so in some Bizarro world if a newbie installed the app and only did one $5 trip guess one in and uninstalled the app but right as he received the trip before he picked up the customer he noticed the Starbucks had no car in it so he swinged in and bought him a cup of coffee latte whatever and it cost $5 and the trip was five bucks so in this bizarre world he didn't earn five bucks because he brought $5 in coffee I got it now I'm starting to understand,
> 
> In other words the five buck trip didn't buy his five bucks coffee, in your world he actually lost money on that trip because he bought the coffee.
> 
> ...


Seeing how you edited your post after I posted;

Your exactly right. The individual actually lost money because he still has to pay for the cost of the vehicle to the job and deliver the individual as well as the price of the coffee.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

And I forgot to also add you're saying 100% of my car depreciation also takes away from my earning not just the percentage of depreciation that that was caused by Uber but the full 100%. That's why I keep saying all these numbers that are posted is straight-up bulls..


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> And I forgot to also add you're saying


Critical thinking just isn't in his wheelhouse. Some commenters just spew nonsense and get their sock accounts to react and like and thrive on quantity over quality.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> So I'm correct, thank you for this reply, so you actually stating that every time I do a trip every expense I do driving uber, and 100% of my cell phone bill, 100% of my insurance, every single set of tires not just the extra tires that were required for doing uber, every gallon of gas not just the extra gas that was required for Uber is a Uber expense and takes away from my earnings that's money that didn't go in my pocket, you are insane I'm out, happy ubering or not


 that post doesn't make sense at all. Calm down and use your words.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Critical thinking just isn't in his wheelhouse. Some commenters just spew nonsense and get their sock accounts to react and like and thrive on quantity over quality.


Do you know what the hell he's talking about?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Critical thinking just isn't in his wheelhouse. Some commenters just spew nonsense and get their sock accounts to react and like and thrive on quantity over quality.


I have always been a critical thinker and try to use logic in my decisions, I bought a 5-year-old MKZ Hybrid, I didn't buy just for the purpose of doing Uber I wanted a MKV hybrid ever since 2015, so now I have one, and I use it for uber, when my car probably be worth $10,000 less in about 4 or 5 years because of the depreciation of doing Uber yes it will will I have to buy maybe two or three extra pairs of tires in that four or five years of doing Uber yes I will will I have to do a few extra oil changes during the life of doing Uber yes I will, but that's the cost of doing business, I don't sit around and cry and think of that as an out-of-pocket loss on every single trip, and I sure in the hell I'm not going to add my cell phone and my insurance and car washes to that, because I would have the cell phone I would have the insurance and I would have unlimited car washes regardless of uber.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Should we make more doing Uber and Lyft yes we should, but it's not our Corporation it's Uber and Lyft Corporation and they set the prices, if you want to make more go get commercial insurance, get a TCP license if that's required in your state, and advertise and find leads for yourself I by the way am perfectly capable of doing that I know I can do it because I did it when I was driving Taxi I advertised for myself and was doing very good at it, I now choose to do Uber and Lyft because it's less stress but I am seriously thinking about going back to doing my own thing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am lucky that my car qualifies for Lyft luxury and Uber comfort, I've actually found an area quite a few Uber Comfort rides Lyft luxury come in going to lax, so I'm doing okay, and that's another thing if you're going to buy a car for doing Uber try to get one that qualifies for some of the higher platforms don't just get a car that qualifies for only for Uber X and basic Lyft, if it's only a few thousand more for that car to qualify for higher income earnings I would suggest you do it if your area supports that and there's business for it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you know what the hell he's talking about?


You don't want to understand the words that are coming out of my mouth that's being printed on the page, because it goes against your narrative.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 682902


I don't think anyone does at this point.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I don't think anyone does at this point.


Then I will try to give you a real life example outside offside of uber, of how you see things and I see things,

A few years ago my girlfriend lived in Barstow I live in Fontana round trip that's about 140 mi, today's cost of gas that would be about $25 in gas I would need to go there and back, one of the days I went to go see her we decided to go have dinner, dinner came to about a hundred bucks with drinks dessert and all that,

in your world the cost of the dinner was $125, $100 for dinner plus the $25 cost of gas,

in my world the dinner was only $100 because I have to go see her in Barstow regardless of the dinner.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you know what the hell he's talking about?


Reading comprehension is key. You misunderstand that he = you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges.


It's apples to apples. Uber drivers are basically unlicensed taxis.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Taxis have shifts and limit the amount of drivers on the road so drivers make money.


Many if not most taxi drivers lease by the week and thus have no "shifts". In addition to the limits cabbies also benefit from pay rates that are at least triple what Uber drivers are paid.

Here in DC most cabbies are owner/operators and keep 100% of their daily gross. The former moderator of the DC Forum Another Uber Driver is one of those owner/operators.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber has cars and you everywhere and anywhere because anybody could turn their app on and they're willing to take as little volume or as much volume as they want or what the pubic supplies.


Uber drivers can only get the volume that Uber dispatch offers them. Nothing more.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Uber says that 94% of its drivers are doing this less than 40 hours a week that means only 6% are doing it more than 40 hours a week because it's ridesharing.


Less than 40 hours can mean anywhere from 39.99 to zero hours. Anything Uber says should be taken with the tiniest grain of salt.

Studies have shown that full time Uber drivers do a disproportionately large percentage of the rides.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Then I will try to give you a real life example outside offside of uber, of how you see things and I see things,
> 
> A few years ago my girlfriend lived in Barstow I live in Fontana round trip that's about 140 mi, today's cost of gas that would be about $25 in gas I would need to go there and back, one of the days I went to go see her we decided to go have dinner, dinner came to about a hundred bucks with drinks dessert and all that,
> 
> ...


you still had to spend $25 to get there and back to facilitate the dinner.

how is this not part of the cost of the dinner?

if you did not spend the $25, the dinner would not be obtainable.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> you still had to spend $25 to get there and back to facilitate the dinner.
> 
> how is this not part of the cost of the dinner?
> 
> if you did not spend the $25, the dinner would not be obtainable.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> you still had to spend $25 to get there and back to facilitate the dinner.
> 
> how is this not part of the cost of the dinner?
> 
> if you did not spend the $25, the dinner would not be obtainable.


The point is I went to Barstow regardless of the dinner, but I guess in your world if I'd of took a round trip airline trip and she lived in New york, I guess I should add the cost of the airline trip to the cost of dinner also..lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The point is I went to Barstow regardless of the dinner, but I guess in your world if I'd of took a round trip airline trip and she lived in New york, I guess I should add the cost of the airline trip to the cost of dinner also..lol


If you drove to wherever to have lunch with a client to discuss a business deal, as long as it was work related, miles both direction are part of that cost of lunch as "a cost of doing business."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Three times the work of a taxi driver maybe yes maybe no, depends on how good of a taxi driver you were, in the Inland Empire a bell cab was $550 a week ($2,381 per mo), a cab in Orange County from a major taxi company was around $700 a week ($3,031 per mo), those were Ford Crown Vic police interceptors not the most gas efficient car in the world.


Taxi rates are at least triple Uber's rates in most markets and thus require far fewer miles driven to make the same money.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you drove to wherever to have lunch with a client to discuss a business deal, as long as it was work related, miles both direction are part of that cost of lunch as "a cost of doing business."


You don't even realize, that you're making my point, let me take what you guess wrote and twist it like you and others twist things, let's say you went on vacation with your family, and you work for some type of advertising firm, and that advertising firm called you while you were on vacation and said hey I know you're on vacation but we happen to have a high-end client in your area do you mind spending a few hours having lunch with them and discuss the advertising deal, and you say yes, so yes I know legally on your taxes you can now deduct the expenses of the trip you did with your family because you did something business related okay fine, but you and others are taking the CMP adding all the things to it as a deduction fine and then turn around and telling newbies and others take that same CMP and deduct it from your Uber earnings from each trip and that is the true money going into your pocket, that is my complaint because that is not the case that's CMP is a tax deduction it is not a true representation of the money that goes into your pocket or doesn't go into your pocket.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You don't even realize, that you're making my point, let me take what you guess wrote and twist it like you and others twist things, let's say you went on vacation with your family, and you work for some type of advertising firm, and that advertising firm called you while you were on vacation and said hey I know you're on vacation but we happen to have a high-end client in your area do you mind spending a few hours having lunch with them and discuss the advertising deal, and you say yes, so yes I know legally on your taxes you can now deduct the expenses of the trip you did with your family because you did something business related okay fine, but you and others are taking the CMP adding all the things to it as a deduction fine and then turn around and telling newbies and others take that same CMP and deduct it from your Uber earnings from each trip and that is the true money going into your pocket, that is my complaint because that is not the case that's CMP is a tax deduction it is not a true representation of the money that goes into your pocket or doesn't go into your pocket.


62.5 tax allowance.
.15 incidental
.25 future planning.

$1.00


I've always said that's an estimate.

A newbie as your referencing to, will not have a clue what their true CPM is until after they do a measurable amount of rides. And that's only if they're smart enough to actually sit down and figure it out correctly.

Without that $1 estimate, these newbies are going to take these 50 Cent rides. They do not any better and therefore they are going to lose their ass.

Everybody acts like it's going to be the same in every Market and they are missing the point that I said it was an estimate. 

Estimates can change to fit the needs of the individual.

There's nobody giving these people any kind of education when they get into this business. A starting point would be a $1 per mile. And that's only if they were lucky enough to come to this forum and even do any research.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Volvonaut said:


> @ObeyTheNumbers more like ObeyTheWife!
> View attachment 682557


Who didn't have a crush on Darlene, back in the day.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> if you did not spend the $25, the dinner would not be obtainable.


It's weird that you've still not yet heard of UberEATS in 2022.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Without that $1 estimate, these newbies are going to take these 50 Cent rides.


 Maybe.



W00dbutcher said:


> They do not any better and therefore they are going to lose their ass.


*How* do you know that? You simply cannot because you know neither their CPM nor how much value they place on their time.



W00dbutcher said:


> And that's only if they were lucky enough to come to this forum and even do any research.


So you're trying to reach the half percent of English speaking noobie drivers?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's weird that you've still not yet heard of UberEATS in 2022.


Had you read his post, you would have known the $25 was for 100+ Mi round trip, to visit his girlfriend and dinner.

Please try to keep up.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Had you read his post, you would have known the $25 was for 100+ Mi round trip, to visit his girlfriend and dinner.
> 
> Please try to keep up.


UberEATS *delivers* dinners for less. It's a joke. Please try to keep up.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Then what exactly is stopping you from arguing that $2 or even $3 per mile is the floor? Add the total miles and ensure that the dollars is twice or thrice the total miles! That's just as easy to compute.
> 
> You don't have access to the data to know that.


Because $1 minimal per mile is sustainable. However I did start a poll to see what other drivers accept as their minimal.

I do have access to local taxi info, I was a taxi driver and many of my friends are. They use the dollar per mile formula and although they need to do volume, they remain in business despite Uber.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> UberEATS *delivers* dinners for less. It's a joke. Please try to keep up.


You two need to get a room... 😆


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You two need to get a room... 😆


Honestly? I don't think he reads the post he just says a bunch of shit.

I mean it wasn't even originally my post where the information came from.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your 18 cents a CPM is a incomplete cpm. It does not allow for the following,
> 
> Driver pay
> Insurance
> ...


You wrote that, that is your own reply, you are the one that said where is the insurance, where's the phone and I would assume you would also add car washes, I'm saying, why would you add your phone and insurance and car washes your Starbucks coffee every morning, why would you add all that to your cmp, and then claim that is a loss of income from every Uber trip out of your pocket as I said you were one of the very ones who want to add insurance cell phone car washes the meals that you eat while you're in the street and then tell everyone that is a loss of income into your pocket and I'm saying it is not,


If you're using your normal family car to do uber you should already have insurance, you should have paid for unlimited car washes not pay money every time they wash the car and you already have a cell phone, and then some even choose to add their meals that they purchase while doing uber, your meals is not a direct expensive uber, If a driver chooses not to brown bag it or put it in a lunch box and take it with them that's his little red wagon,

You and others are telling people after you add all that excess garbage to your CMP that that is the true loss out of your pocket for every single trip you do in uber, and it's not, yes it makes a nice tax deduction, but all that stuff you added is not a 100% expense of uber as I said many times you may go through four or five pairs of tires in the life of doing Uber over 4 or 5 years, but if you use it as a normal car you still would have had to buy about two pairs of tires so three pairs of tires that your actual expense not five.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> They use the dollar per mile formula


Lemmings.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Because $1 minimal per mile is sustainable.


*How* is that an answer to the following question:

_What exactly is stopping you from arguing that $2 or even $3 per mile is the floor?_ Add the total miles and ensure that the dollars is twice or thrice the total miles! That's just as easy to compute.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

This thread is reminds me of this other one:









Complaints about Gross Revenue per (odometer) Mile


Why do some rideshare drivers complain about any gross revenue per mile that's under $1.00 USD? Also, what's magical about $1.00? They've been bleating and parroting this "$1 per mile" phrase since Barack was in office and well before everyone was talking about post-pandemic recovery inflation...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> This is an example of what I don't understand, would you please explain to me why would you add cell phone and car cleaning supplies to your cpm, my cell phone bill and my car cleaning bill would be the same driving Uber or not, in fact even my car insurance will be almost the same, so 100% of my car insurance is not taken away from my earnings not a full 100%.


To drive for Uber I had to purchase a new phone and upgrade my cell service from a 25$/month plan to a 55$ per month plan. If I was not driving Uber I would not have paid for these upgrades. If you are cleaning your car regularly as Uber encourages there is added costs for this cleaning. If however you already had sufficient plans and already clean your car at least once a week then you are correct it would not be generally accepted to claim these expenses.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> *How* is that an answer to the following question:
> 
> _What exactly is stopping you from arguing that $2 or even $3 per mile is the floor?_ Add the total miles and ensure that the dollars is twice or thrice the total miles! That's just as easy to compute.












Granted this is a base ride. But the $1 is feasible with this. Your two and three dollar statement is unobtainable because Uber doesn't pay that much on normal rides. You would have to have incentives boost surge or whatever to accommodate that higher two and three dollar price tag.

So yeah, a normal business day void of all incentives would be a very good example of how a $1 minimum a mile should be maintained.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> ..... If you're using your normal family car to do uber you should already have insurance,.....


There is an aggregated average cost of driving one mile that is provided by the government. In Canada it was 53 cents per K in 2020. In the US I think I saw people posting that it is 63 cents per mile. It doesn't matter if 90% of the time the vehicle is used for personal use the estimate still applies. This is the cost on a per mile basis. If someone accepts a ride that is less than 63 cents a mile they are losing money on the ride. It may not be out of there pocket that minute but the repairs, insurance etc average 63 cents per mile and would be in excess of any amount paid at less than 63 cents per mile. I had a cell phone and cell plan (refurbished $150 phone, and 25$/month) that were fine before I started doing Uber. I had to upgrade to a new phone ( for extended battery and durability) and a beefed up cell plan $55/month) to be able to drive for Uber. These upgrades are valid expenses attributed to Uber driving expenses. If one is not looking at the total cost of providing this service they can be losing money on a low paying delivery. If however you do this for fun and enjoy driving, feel the experience is worth donating the deterioration of your vehicle etc. and don't need to have higher compensation, than that is a personal choice. Some people invest lots of time and expense as volunteers for causes they care about. If you want to donate your time and effort to Uber so Uber and the investors can try and make a profit, go for it. You do you.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You wrote that, that is your own reply, you are the one that said where is the insurance, where's the phone and I would assume you would also add car washes, I'm saying, why would you add your phone and insurance and car washes your Starbucks coffee every morning, why would you add all that to your cmp, and then claim that is a loss of income from every Uber trip out of your pocket as I said you were one of the very ones who want to add insurance cell phone car washes the meals that you eat while you're in the street and then tell everyone that is a loss of income into your pocket and I'm saying it is not,
> 
> 
> If you're using your normal family car to do uber you should already have insurance, you should have paid for unlimited car washes not pay money every time they wash the car and you already have a cell phone, and then some even choose to add their meals that they purchase while doing uber, your meals is not a direct expensive uber, If a driver chooses not to brown bag it or put it in a lunch box and take it with them that's his little red wagon,
> ...


Where did i ever say any of those where 100% tax deductible? 

If you have a home office, you can deduct a portion of your square footage of the house. You can't deduct the entire square footage of your house, that would be insane.

It applies to cell phone insurance loans whatever it is that you use for both your business and personal use.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

tkman said:


> There is an aggregated average cost of driving one mile that is provided by the government. In Canada it was 53 cents per K in 2020. In the US I think I saw people posting that it is 63 cents per mile. It doesn't matter if 90% of the time the vehicle is used for personal use the estimate still applies. This is the cost on a per mile basis. If someone accepts a ride that is less than 63 cents a mile they are losing money on the ride. It may not be out of there pocket that minute but the repairs, insurance etc average 63 cents per mile and would be in excess of any amount paid at less than 63 cents per mile. I had a cell phone and cell plan (refurbished $150 phone, and 25$/month) that were fine before I started doing Uber. I had to upgrade to a new phone ( for extended battery and durability) and a beefed up cell plan $55/month) to be able to drive for Uber. These upgrades are valid expenses attributed to Uber driving expenses. If one is not looking at the total cost of providing this service they can be losing money on a low paying delivery. If however you do this for fun and enjoy driving, feel the experience is worth donating the deterioration of your vehicle etc. and don't need to have higher compensation, than that is a personal choice. Some people invest lots of time and expense as volunteers for causes they care about. If you want to donate your time and effort to Uber so Uber and the investors can try and make a profit, go for it. You do you.


I've already stated in this trend and other Trends yes we should have higher compensation we should have a higher income, and as for your phone your additional cost out of your pocket for doing Uber is $30 not the entire $55


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I've already stated in this trend and other Trends yes we should have higher compensation we should have a higher income, and as for your phone your additional cost out of your pocket for doing Uber is $30 not the entire $55


Using the de minimis safe harbor election, you can write off that entire phone purchase.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Using the de minimis safe harbor election, you can write off that entire phone purchase.


I'm done with you, you don't read with comprehension, I know you can legally write off the entire phone bill, I'm saying that you and others are telling people to add this to their CMP for every single pickup that they do in other words in their head that entire $55 for that phone bill is a loss from each trip uber income going into their pocket, he already paid a $25 phone bill he added 30 more to make it $55, so the true amount of money not going into his pocket now divide by that $30 each trip, not $55, you shouldn't be walking around in your head that your car washes and your entire Auto Insurance and your is money taken away from what you earn from Uber that's my point but you don't get it,

Let's say someone goes out and spends $20,000 for a used car, and if they weren't doing Uber maybe that same used car should be worth $15,000 in four or five years, but because of doing Uber that car can only be sold for maybe let's say 8,000, your loss of income out of pocket from doing Uber is not $12,000 it's $7,000, I'm talking about out-of-pocket losses out of pocket losses from your earnings from uber, yes I understand the tax thing, I'm talking about the illusion of some of you are giving newbies and people that have not been doing this very long, that's they earning absolutely nothing from doing Uber which is a total complete absolute 100% lie,

The car value for example that I have above, that car without doing Uber still has a normal loss of depreciation, I don't really see how it's fair to tell people that the loss is $12,000 due to Uber as if that car was still going to be worth $20,000 in 5 years and you still using it as your family car.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

tkman said:


> If someone accepts a ride that is less than 63 cents a mile they are losing money on the ride. It may not be out of there pocket that minute but the repairs, insurance etc average 63 cents per mile and would be in excess of any amount paid at less than 63 cents per mile.


🤦‍♂️ ❓


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

besabop865 said:


> $1 a mile? You mean what states regulated as legal to pay taxicab drivers in 1985?
> 
> Wow so many children in here.
> NO it's not a good benchmark it's beyond illegal & predatory.
> ...


Nice sock account!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

besabop865 said:


> $1 a mile? You mean what states regulated as legal to pay taxicab drivers in 1985?


Average CPM has lowered in 4 decades due to these factors, at the very least:

Increases in average MPG/fuel efficiency
Increases in engine and transmission average longevity
Inflation adjusted lower average fuel costs (atypical 2022 worldwide fuel crisis notwithstanding)


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Honestly? I don't think he reads the post he just says a bunch of shit.


Yep. Just like a Rohit.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> *How* is that an answer to the following question:
> 
> _What exactly is stopping you from arguing that $2 or even $3 per mile is the floor?_ Add the total miles and ensure that the dollars is twice or thrice the total miles! That's just as easy to compute.


Because for most anything below $1 per mile is unsustainable.

For you .18 cents a mile is sustainable, I don't know how, perhaps you give great head and thus get great tips. 😄


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I'm done with you, you don't read with comprehension, I know you can legally write off the entire phone bill, I'm saying that you and others are telling people to add this to their CMP for every single pickup that they do in other words in their head that entire $55 for that phone bill is a loss from each trip uber income going into their pocket, he already paid a $25 phone bill he added 30 more to make it $55, so the true amount of money not going into his pocket now divide by that $30 each trip, not $55, you shouldn't be walking around in your head that your car washes and your entire Auto Insurance and your is money taken away from what you earn from Uber that's my point but you don't get it,
> 
> Let's say someone goes out and spends $20,000 for a used car, and if they weren't doing Uber maybe that same used car should be worth $15,000 in four or five years, but because of doing Uber that car can only be sold for maybe let's say 8,000, your loss of income out of pocket from doing Uber is not $12,000 it's $7,000, I'm talking about out-of-pocket losses out of pocket losses from your earnings from uber, yes I understand the tax thing, I'm talking about the illusion of some of you are giving newbies and people that have not been doing this very long, that's they earning absolutely nothing from doing Uber which is a total complete absolute 100% lie,
> 
> The car value for example that I have above, that car without doing Uber still has a normal loss of depreciation, I don't really see how it's fair to tell people that the loss is $12,000 due to Uber as if that car was still going to be worth $20,000 in 5 years and you still using it as your family car.


Is English your second language cuz this makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

These mother truckers are charging $7 a mile. Absolutely the driver should get $1 a mile minimum.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 682930
> 
> 
> Granted this is a base ride. But the $1 is feasible with this. Your two and three dollar statement is unobtainable because Uber doesn't pay that much on normal rides. You would have to have incentives boost surge or whatever to accommodate that higher two and three dollar price tag.
> ...


May get a good cash tip out of that trip too and still get $1 per mile.

Heck in volume I'll take those trips, it's punishing thou. 

Some do a small trip, then need to take a bigger one shortly afterwards or round trip, so we just extend the trip. 😁


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> For you .18 cents a mile is sustainable


Are you really grasping the difference between gross revenue per mile and cost per mile?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Are you really grasping the difference between gross revenue per mile and cost per mile?


CPM doesn't matter if your GPM doesn't cover it.

So using the CPM to calculate whether or not you accept the ride, guarantees that your actual GPM will be higher than the CPM.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yep. Just like a Rohit.


Greetings and Salutations!

Average CPM has lowered in 4 decades due to these factors, at the very least:

Increases in average MPG/fuel efficiency
Increases in engine and transmission average longevity
Inflation adjusted lower average fuel costs (atypical 2022 worldwide fuel crisis notwithstanding)
Sincerely,
Rohit


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your two and three dollar statement is unobtainable because Uber doesn't pay that much on normal rides.


Define normal.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Define normal.


_adjective_

1.
conforming to a standard; usual, typical, or expected.
"It's normal for Heisenberg to question even the most rudimentary post."


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> "It's normal for Heisenberg to question even the most rudimentary post."


Yes, unfortunately, rudimentary logic is the foundation of many of your comments.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Yes, unfortunately, rudimentary logic is the foundation of many of your comments.


Normally, Heisenberg will belittle somebody just because his point was not agreed with or his Thunder was stolen.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Normally, Heisenberg will belittle somebody just because his point was not agreed with or his Thunder was stolen.


He just types to get people going . Like a normal liberal does today.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> it's amazing a few times I asked this question I get the same reply back is the deduction from your taxes or should be, you're saying that those two expenses that I quoted above is taking away from your income and that is the absolute freaking lie it's not taken away from your income yes you can get a tax deduction from it but these are expenses you would pay anyway it's not lowering your Uber income.


Why is this even a question. Taxes have deductions. Upgraded phones for business. You still have to get a phone but it is allowed to be partly a deduction. Cleaning your car is also allowed. Why do you question these things. What is you point? Please explain. If you don’t want to take advantage of deductions that’s your problem. What point are you making. And please don’t repeat your post. Just get to the point


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> He just types to get people going . Like a normal liberal does today.


This isn’t politics. Why do trumpican party members love to turn a post into a political angst.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Normally, Heisenberg will belittle somebody just because his point was not agreed with or his Thunder was stolen.


My statement is factual. It's not belittlement when it's true.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

" $$$$ Per Mile " is all that matters.

You are leasing out your car to Uber/Lyft etc. You are NOT an " hourly employee " so $$$ per hour is irrelevant.

I love how Uber sends out messages .... " You can make $29 an hour if you drive Thanksgiving Night ", yeah buy how many miles will I drive? How much wear and tear on the vehicle?

I ran a " Monday experiment " where for a month I compared the first 5 rides from one week to the next. 

On Week 1 I accepted 100% of the requests. In a two hour period I made $50, but drove 60 miles to do so. Do the math and you will see that comes out to .83 cents per mile.

On weeks 2,3,4 I was selective about the requests I accepted. In a 3 hour period I accepted 5 requests. Typically the revenue was $95 to $120. Now for the interesting part, miles driven. On the $95 day I drove 85 miles ... $1.11 / per mile. On that $120 day I drove 97 miles or $1.23/mile.

All of this took place in September 2022. I did this in an attempt to see if being less selective so that my acceptance rate would be high enough to qualify for the perks under Uber Pro ... and to see if the revenue difference was worth giving up the $$$/mile that being selective got me.

I decided like many others have that Uber Pro is a joke. I will continue to drive, part time (3 hours per day), and keep up the higher $$$$/mile figure by being selective. Through trial and error I now know the most profitable 3 hour window, and I can work that window 5 days a week and bring in more than $500.

Now if I was desparate for $$$ and had to pay rent, food, and other bills by driving for Uber/Lyft/etc. I'd probably drive as many hours a day and as many days a week as I could ...... but like I said, this a part time thing for me and I found that by working only 3 hours a day, I can make $33 / hour ..... but if I tack on 2 more hours that rate drops drastically to around $20/hour.

More importantly I am making around $1.20 per mile plus tips which I do not count.

I look at the odometer of my 2021 Hyrbid that cost me $36,000 and was purchased 2 years ago ...... then I look at the bank account set up specifically for Uber/Lyft/Etc. deposits. 55,000 miles $65,000 in deposits. Vehicle was paid off in less that 10 months.


----------



## Branden5622 (Jun 9, 2019)

You are a fool if you seek a per mile amount. Follow me/listen:
-The most you could drive in 1 hour is 60 miles (60mph non stop for 1 hour)
-if you have a gas guzzling tank & only get 15miles per gallon, you would use 4 gallons of gas
-4 gallons at let’s say $3/gallon would be $12 per hour in gas cost (MAX COST EVER in a WORST CASE SCENARIO)
- If you want to make $18/hr & cover your gas, you need to be earning $30/hour ($18+$12)
-which means you need to be earning 50CENT per minute for any ride you ACCEPT. This includes time to your pax, & time spent driving them to destination.
-with upfront pricing, quickly add the total time of the trip & divide by 2 to see if the trip is .50/minute

for example… a trip taking 7 minutes to pax & 6 minutes to their destination is 13 minutes… divide 13 by 2 = $6.50
If the upfront price is less than $6.50, decline.
If it is $6.50 or more, you will be on target of your $30/hr goal which covers gas cost at the very very worst high price ever.
Therefore be choosy with your rides. My acceptance rate is around 20% but I make Big money with every trip & don’t have to resent Uber or be pissed at myself for not having a standard & taking whatever they offer me.
I think by doing this we can train the algorithm to know what kind of rides we likely will or won’t accept.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bee Lala said:


> Why is this even a question. Taxes have deductions. Upgraded phones for business. You still have to get a phone but it is allowed to be partly a deduction. Cleaning your car is also allowed. Why do you question these things. What is you point? Please explain. If you don’t want to take advantage of deductions that’s your problem. What point are you making. And please don’t repeat your post. Just get to the point


The only point that you're making is you can't read with comprehension, cuz I never said I don't take the deduction, of course I take the deduction, taking the deduction and that was not my question, my question was if you already have a phone and you're paying 50 bucks a month for the plan are a hundred bucks a month for the plan, and you start driving uber, that same phone is not now taking away from the amount of money you earn every time you pick up a trip, but that is what many others on here are telling people that the current phone plan you already have, the unlimited car washes that you should be paying for already whether you're driving over or not, it's taking away from your daily earnings you're earning for every trip that you pick up driving Uber and lyft, if you can't freaking read with comprehension then why the hell are you replying to me.

If someone already has $100 per month phone plan and then weeks months later downloads the Uber app and only does 20 $5 trips which was equals $100 earnings, others on here telling people that their earnings is freaking zero because of the $100 phone plan, I don't know why my comment and question is so God damn hard.

My comment has nothing to do with the fact that yes of course you pay taxes on the $100 earnings, but your earnings is not less because of a phone plan you already had before you started driving uber, in fact you can argue which is obviously the case you keep a little more in your pocket because you can do the phone tax deduction , but you're not earning less from the $100 because of the phone plan.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> The only point that you're making is you can't read with comprehension, cuz I never said I don't take the deduction, of course I take the deduction, taking the deduction and that was not my question, my question was if you already have a phone and you're paying 50 bucks a month for the plan are a hundred bucks a month for the plan, and you start driving uber, that same phone is not now taking away from the amount of money you earn every time you pick up a trip, but that is what many others on here are telling people that the current phone plan you already have, the unlimited car washes that you should be paying for already whether you're driving over or not, it's taking away from your daily earnings you're earning for every trip that you pick up driving Uber and lyft, if you can't freaking read with comprehension then why the hell are you replying to me.
> 
> If someone already has $100 per month phone plan and then weeks months later downloads the Uber app and only does 20 $5 trips which was equals $100 earnings, others on here telling people that their earnings is freaking zero because of the $100 phone plan, I don't know why my comment and question is so God damn hard.
> 
> My comment has nothing to do with the fact that yes of course you pay taxes on the $100 earnings, but your earnings is not less because of a phone plan you already had before you started driving uber, in fact you can argue which is obviously the case you keep a little more in your pocket because you can do the phone tax deduction , but you're not earning less from the $100 because of the phone plan.


Such a useless thread. You must have very little work and too much time. I’m done with yiu


painfreepc said:


> The only point that you're making is you can't read with comprehension, cuz I never said I don't take the deduction, of course I take the deduction, taking the deduction and that was not my question, my question was if you already have a phone and you're paying 50 bucks a month for the plan are a hundred bucks a month for the plan, and you start driving uber, that same phone is not now taking away from the amount of money you earn every time you pick up a trip, but that is what many others on here are telling people that the current phone plan you already have, the unlimited car washes that you should be paying for already whether you're driving over or not, it's taking away from your daily earnings you're earning for every trip that you pick up driving Uber and lyft, if you can't freaking read with comprehension then why the hell are you replying to me.
> 
> If someone already has $100 per month phone plan and then weeks months later downloads the Uber app and only does 20 $5 trips which was equals $100 earnings, others on here telling people that their earnings is freaking zero because of the $100 phone plan, I don't know why my comment and question is so God damn hard.
> 
> My comment has nothing to do with the fact that yes of course you pay taxes on the $100 earnings, but your earnings is not less because of a phone plan you already had before you started driving uber, in fact you can argue which is obviously the case you keep a little more in your pocket because you can do the phone tax deduction , but you're not earning less from the $100 because of the phone plan.


Your long winded tirade is not needed. what a useless thread. You either have too much time or not enough work for you to spend that many paragraphs that have no need to be said. you all males, are so much drama. And men have the nerve to say we women talk too much and gossip too much. Lol I’m done with you go away. Don’t you have something better to do? Or do you think you know everything and want to correct everyone. It’s called narcissism and you are one big narcissist


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The only point that you're making is you can't read with comprehension, cuz I never said I don't take the deduction, of course I take the deduction, taking the deduction and that was not my question, my question was if you already have a phone and you're paying 50 bucks a month for the plan are a hundred bucks a month for the plan, and you start driving uber, that same phone is not now taking away from the amount of money you earn every time you pick up a trip, but that is what many others on here are telling people that the current phone plan you already have, the unlimited car washes that you should be paying for already whether you're driving over or not, it's taking away from your daily earnings you're earning for every trip that you pick up driving Uber and lyft, if you can't freaking read with comprehension then why the hell are you replying to me.
> 
> If someone already has $100 per month phone plan and then weeks months later downloads the Uber app and only does 20 $5 trips which was equals $100 earnings, others on here telling people that their earnings is freaking zero because of the $100 phone plan, I don't know why my comment and question is so God damn hard.
> 
> My comment has nothing to do with the fact that yes of course you pay taxes on the $100 earnings, but your earnings is not less because of a phone plan you already had before you started driving uber, in fact you can argue which is obviously the case you keep a little more in your pocket because you can do the phone tax deduction , but you're not earning less from the $100 because of the phone plan.


You did five rides $20 each you have $100 in your pocket.

You add up all the appropriated expenditures (Gas, phone, sex lube) whatever it is, and it comes up to $100.

So you have out of that $100, $0 left in your pocket.

So you made $0 off of those five rides.

However, you can get whatever deductions allowed back from the government at the end of the year to do those five rides.

So you really didn't make anything except for a tax deduction.

You can argue that the money that you make on the tax deduction is the actual money you made on those five rides, but in reality and real life that's not how it works. You have nothing in your pocket for doing those five rides at the end of the day.

Now if you knew what your CPM was, you would understand that every ride has to be at a certain amount per mile to make money on those five rides. Now when I say make money, this is the money you have in your pocket after everything is paid for.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> You did five rides $20 each you have $100 in your pocket.
> 
> You add up all the appropriated expenditures (Gas, phone, sex lube) whatever it is, and it comes up to $100.
> 
> ...


Just to make sure I have your comment correct, a cell phone bill that you already were paying before you started doing uber, is now a lost out of your pocket because you're doing Uber,

okay so if that's true, then in a bizarre world scenario if someone gave you a $30,000 car already paid you didn't have to pay a penny to get it someone that gave you a $30,000 car, and you did Uber for 5 years and you did $40,000 a year, that's $200,000, now you go to sell the car and it's only worth $10,000, so in your bizarre world scenario you didn't earn $200,000 you now only earned $180,000 because the car depreciated $20,000, even though you didn't pay for the freaking car to begin with that's the same scenario you're applying to the phone I'm out,

And I'm just talking about the car, because I know all you're going to reply with now is the maintenance and the gas and the plates you have to buy every year for the car if your state requires that cuz every time you reply to me you seem to pretty much ignore what I said and start talking about the taxes again because I'm not talking about the taxes I'm talking about the fact that you guys use these CMP numbers post them and then pretend like everything you throw into it is an actual loss out of your pocket from your Uber income,

Every week I put a roll of toilet paper in my personal bag that I carry with me when doing uber, cuz sometimes public restrooms don't have toilet paper, so I guess that $2 for that roll of toilet paper that I take with me from my house is also a loss of income from Uber because obviously I only wipe my ass when I drive Uber,

Toilet paper analogy is kind of like the cell phone plan that I already have, I already paid $45 a month for cellular service driving Uber has nothing to do with the cost of my cell phone plan, now let's say I did have to upgrade my plan so let's say 80 a month, the loss out of my pocket is $35, from my Uber income, I'm talking about the money in my pocket not the tax deductions, the difference between $80 and $45 is $35 that's the actual loss from doing Uber that's not going into my pocket and now I can take a nice tax deduction


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

tkman said:


> To drive for Uber I had to purchase a new phone and upgrade my cell service from a 25$/month plan to a 55$ per month plan. If I was not driving Uber I would not have paid for these upgrades. If you are cleaning your car regularly as Uber encourages there is added costs for this cleaning. If however you already had sufficient plans and already clean your car at least once a week then you are correct it would not be generally accepted to claim these expenses.





tkman said:


> To drive for Uber I had to purchase a new phone and upgrade my cell service from a 25$/month plan to a 55$ per month plan. If I was not driving Uber I would not have paid for these upgrades. If you are cleaning your car regularly as Uber encourages there is added costs for this cleaning. If however you already had sufficient plans and already clean your car at least once a week then you are correct it would not be generally accepted to claim these expenses.



As a former Uber driver:
one thing is when you use your car for personal use and another thing is to use your car for business purposes.
if a company requires to maintain your vehicle clean (spotless) then by all means you must deduct your carwash or any detailing you might incur as maintenance or to clean up some rider mess. the same goes for all business related expenses such as cel phone, gas, car insurance for rideshare or deliveries, oil changes , tires, one thing you have to keep in minds RECEIPTS RECEIPTS RECEIPTS ALL THE TIME. so you can legally claim all those deductions you are entitled as an* independent contractor.*


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> is now a lost out of your pocket because you're doing Uber,


Where did the money come from to pay for that cell phone?



painfreepc said:


> if someone gave you a $30,000 car


That's not an expenditure because you did not pay money for it. If anything it's investment from outside party. I'm not sure you can collect depreciation on something you did not take money from out of your own pocket to pay for. Somebody is going to have to answer that question other than me.



painfreepc said:


> $2 for that roll of toilet paper that I take with me from my house is also a loss of income from Uber because obviously I only wipe my ass when I drive Uber,


Did you not pay for that toilet paper from the earnings from your Uber income?

Regardless where the money came from to buy the toilet paper or pay for the phone, that money is now an expenditure from the business if it came from your pocket. So this would be the cost of doing business regardless of a tax deduction. And if you did not have money from Uber to pay for that in the first place, this would be a personal investment into the business from other incomes already paid.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former Uber driver:
> one thing is when you use your car for personal use and another thing is to use your car for business purposes.
> if a company requires to maintain your vehicle clean (spotless) then by all means you must deduct your carwash or any detailing you might incur as maintenance or to clean up some rider mess. the same goes for all business related expenses such as cel phone, gas, car insurance for rideshare or deliveries, oil changes , tires, one thing you have to keep in minds RECEIPTS RECEIPTS RECEIPTS ALL THE TIME. so you can legally claim all those deductions you are entitled as an* independent contractor.*


The comments you're replying to was a reply to me, and I never said it was not a business deduction I never said you couldn't put those on your taxes, once again I'm talking about claiming that these things you already have already do and already possessed and are using now for Uber, people on this forum are using this as a way of saying you're not earning money doing uber,

Seems like everyone who replies to me is using strongman tactics, replying with comments about things I never said, time for me to now to unfollow this trend.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Seems like everyone who replies to me is using strongman tactics, replying with comments about things I never said, time for me to now to unfollow this trend.


Is that the third or fourth time you said you were going to leave this thread? I don't keep track but I'm probably close.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Did you not pay for that toilet paper from the earnings from your Uber income?


Now you're just being straight up silly, being ridiculous, are just being a troll, pick one, I buy toilet paper for my house I happen to take a roll of toilet paper with me so I can wipe my ass when I'm out in the streets doing uber, if I was not in the street doing Uber I was still wet my ass at home with the same toilet paper, so how's that toilet paper now an Uber expense out of my pocket once again I'm not talking about taxes I'm not talking about tax deduction which by the way would give you slightly more income because you're using a tax deduction, but I'm not talking about the tax deduction I'm talking about you and others pretending like every single garbage expense every single garbage item that you add to the CMP and then pretend like it's not just a tax deduction that the whole damn CMP is what you didn't make driving uber, that roll of toilet paper I will use it to wipe my ass at home or it will be in my car to wipe my ass when I go to some place that don't have toilet paper.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Now you're just being straight up silly, being ridiculous, are just being a troll, pick one, I buy toilet paper for my house I happen to take a roll of toilet paper with me so I can wipe my ass when I'm out in the streets doing uber, if I was not in the street doing Uber I was still wet my ass at home with the same toilet paper, so how's that toilet paper now an Uber expense out of my pocket once again I'm not talking about taxes I'm not talking about tax deduction which by the way would give you slightly more income because you're using a tax deduction, but I'm not talking about the tax deduction I'm talking about you and others pretending like every single garbage expense every single garbage item that you add to the CMP and then pretend like it's not just a tax deduction that the whole damn CMP is what you didn't make driving uber, that roll of toilet paper I will use it to wipe my ass at home or it will be in my car to wipe my ass when I go to some place that don't have toilet paper.


It doesn't matter if you had the item or not. What matters is you're using that item now for a business. To replace that item that you took out of your personal stock, has to come from somewhere and that somewhere is the business.

Or else like somebody else explained that you still don't understand, that item would be a donation to the business. And if you're running a business you cannot donate your own items for free and expect that business to survive.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Let's say you had six rolls of toilet paper prior to your business being open. And you train yourself to only take a shit during business hours. You supplied the toilet paper from your own stock. Eventually you will run out of toilet paper because you don't shit at home but you only shit during business hours. But yet with your logic and thinking seeing how you already have that toilet paper, it doesn't need to be applied to the earnings that you're making doing Uber. So exactly how are you going to replace those six roles of toilet paper, when you get kicked off to Uber platform for taking too many shits on the job? You have no money set aside to replace the toilet paper so not only you're out of a job you have no toilet paper.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Is that the third or fourth time you said you were going to leave this thread? I don't keep track but I'm probably close.


I can't help myself I love reading you keep spouting the same narrative over and over again,

Claiming that bills that you already have before ever doing uber, like your cell phone plan assuming you have a good one, your insurance payment that you should have already been paying if you have a car, yes you may need to add a few more dollars to your insurance bill for the Rideshare endorsement but 100% of that insurance bill every month is not due to Uber, your car washes that you do every week assuming you may be even have unlimited car washes, the lunches that you take with you, or the lunches that you eat out in the street because you're too lazy to Brown Bag it, and then turn around and claiming that these are not only gets tax deductions, the actual money taken out of your pocket from every trip you do on Uber so therefore you own nothing you earned nothing driving Uber in a great market like the Inland Empire Los Angeles or Orange County is worthless,

I do plus or minus $5,000 month in the Inland Empire doing uber and Lyft there's no way in the hell using all the garbage you put in that CMP you're going to convince me that I don't earn a living but keep on with your narrative I'm quite sure there's people that believe it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Let's say you had six rolls of toilet paper prior to your business being open. And you train yourself to only take a shit during business hours. You supplied the toilet paper from your own stock. Eventually you will run out of toilet paper because you don't shit at home but you only shit during business hours. But yet with your logic and thinking seeing how you already have that toilet paper, it doesn't need to be applied to the earnings that you're making doing Uber. So exactly how are you going to replace those six roles of toilet paper, when you get kicked off to Uber platform for taking too many shits on the job? You have no money set aside to replace the toilet paper so not only you're out of a job you have no toilet paper.


This is honestly and truly my last reply cuz after this one I'm doing a facepalm never heard so much silliness and like I said you being a troll, why would I need to replace that roll of toilet paper at my house, are you implying that more waste comes out of someone's rear end because they're doing Uber if I took the toilet paper with me I used it when I was doing Uber, don't have extra bowel movements when I go home that will require me to replace the toilet paper I put in my car for Uber, basically just made my point this is your replies are freaking moronic and I actually am done promise.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> This is honestly and truly my last reply cuz after this one I'm doing a facepalm never heard so much silliness and like I said you being a troll, why would I need to replace that roll of toilet paper at my house, are you implying that more waste comes out of someone's rear end because they're doing Uber if I took the toilet paper with me I used it when I was doing Uber, don't have extra bowel movements when I go home that will require me to replace the toilet paper I put in my car for Uber, basically just made my point this is your replies are freaking moronic and I actually am done promise.


Yes, please remove yourself. After this post here that I quoted, it would better serve the entire world if you would just shut the **** up.

I guess this explains why you could drive off after dropping somebody off and not realize there's a kid still left in the back of your car.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

harcouber said:


> I will continue to drive, part time (3 hours per day), and keep up the higher $$$$/mile figure by being selective. Through trial and error I now know the most profitable 3 hour window, and I can work that window 5 days a week and bring in more than $500.


Uber has you right where they want you. They more or less dictate your work hours.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber has you right where they want you. They more or less dictate your work hours.


Exactly how is "right where they want you" or " dictate hours" statement actually pertain to only working 3 hour blocks to maximize what seems to be a proven strategie that works for @harcouber in that market?


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> The comments you're replying to was a reply to me, and I never said it was not a business deduction I never said you couldn't put those on your taxes, once again I'm talking about claiming that these things you already have already do and already possessed and are using now for Uber, people on this forum are using this as a way of saying you're not earning money doing uber,
> 
> Seems like everyone who replies to me is using strongman tactics, replying with comments about things I never said, time for me to now to unfollow this trend.


Ok lets use your perspective point of view. on thing you already have, like cell phone, a car , gas already in the tank, 
tires , e.t.c.. lets start with gas, lets assume you have half of tank full and today you start rideshare, you can not deduct that half tank you have already in the tank, because it was there before you started doing rideshare. so you have two options either you go to the gas station and fill up and deduct the other half tank you just purchase or you can start driving with out filling up and when your tank reaches almost empty then you go and fill up and then claim the full tank of gas. that simple now your question might be again why claiming a tank you already had ?
the answer is simple you use that half of tank driving for Uber and it is an expense you can claim legally.
Now lets talk about a phone you already own, lets say you just purchase a brand new cel phone last month and you started rideshare within 30 days of that purchase , you can still claim the purchase of that phone because it is consider a tool for your job, but lets say you purchase a phone 3 months ago then you can NOT claim a deduction because is past the 30 days window for deductions. but since we as drivers need all the deductions allowed by law in your best interest is better to purchase a brand new phone and all you do is swap the sim card and now you can claimit as an expense, and now you get to keep TWO phones one as a back up or personal use and the other for business only but you still use the same plan. see i am not an accountant nor a tax professional, but my advices are based in years of experience as an* INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR *and by the guidelines of my tax advisor which handles all my deductions for my businesses since i am no longer an uber driver but i still am an I.C. and the rules are the same for all I.C. out there. in one simple word what ever you use to run you business toilet paper, napkins, water, at one time you have to replenish those items and you can claim it legally, but there are people out there who finds an excuse not to claims deductions by not keeping a log or receipts of things you use in your business. it is up to each individual to their job or simply ignore deductions and when they get audited by the IRS and question about things until then those people will say (Why i did not do my job right) being an I.C. has a lot of benefits but it also demands a lot time and work plus a lot of paper trailing and filing. i hope this time i answered your question the right way. an if you have any additional comments please feel free to reply.
we are here to help each other in the best way we can help and if i do not have the answer maybe some else has a better response and we all can learn from each other.

God Bless you.


----------



## Sandee1122 (3 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Not exactly, regardless of 1099 or W2 one is still paying for health care. The benefit of a well paying job (notice well paying) is that healthcare plans offered by the company give a lot more because of the larger amount of employees paying healthcare.
> 
> As a 1099, one is responsible for their own health care plans.
> 
> ...


Does UBER offer the health stipend in your area?
In San Diego they do and it’s quarterly based on the active hours, either 15 per week $617, or 25/1274. I’ve received all 4 quarters $5000!


----------



## Sandee1122 (3 mo ago)

Rideshare drv said:


> Ok lets use your perspective point of view. on thing you already have, like cell phone, a car , gas already in the tank,
> tires , e.t.c.. lets start with gas, lets assume you have half of tank full and today you start rideshare, you can not deduct that half tank you have already in the tank, because it was there before you started doing rideshare. so you have two options either you go to the gas station and fill up and deduct the other half tank you just purchase or you can start driving with out filling up and when your tank reaches almost empty then you go and fill up and then claim the full tank of gas. that simple now your question might be again why claiming a tank you already had ?
> the answer is simple you use that half of tank driving for Uber and it is an expense you can claim legally.
> Now lets talk about a phone you already own, lets say you just purchase a brand new cel phone last month and you started rideshare within 30 days of that purchase , you can still claim the purchase of that phone because it is consider a tool for your job, but lets say you purchase a phone 3 months ago then you can NOT claim a deduction because is past the 30 days window for deductions. but since we as drivers need all the deductions allowed by law in your best interest is better to purchase a brand new phone and all you do is swap the sim card and now you can claimit as an expense, and now you get to keep TWO phones one as a back up or personal use and the other for business only but you still use the same plan. see i am not an accountant nor a tax professional, but my advices are based in years of experience as an* INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR *and by the guidelines of my tax advisor which handles all my deductions for my businesses since i am no longer an uber driver but i still am an I.C. and the rules are the same for all I.C. out there. in one simple word what ever you use to run you business toilet paper, napkins, water, at one time you have to replenish those items and you can claim it legally, but there are people out there who finds an excuse not to claims deductions by not keeping a log or receipts of things you use in your business. it is up to each individual to their job or simply ignore deductions and when they get audited by the IRS and question about things until then those people will say (Why i did not do my job right) being an I.C. has a lot of benefits but it also demands a lot time and work plus a lot of paper trailing and filing. i hope this time i answered your question the right way. an if you have any additional comments please feel free to reply.
> ...


I don’t know who your tax advisor is but in California it’s not like that. You can deduct the use of your cell phone for the entire year if you make payments. And if you bought the cell phone three months before you start doing Uber you can still deduct your cell phone purchase. And the gas in your tank you can deduct that it’s what you use for driving, and the miles you drive while you are working not just the active hours driving.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sandee1122 said:


> I don’t know who your tax advisor is but in California it’s not like that. You can deduct the use of your cell phone for the entire year if you make payments. And if you bought the cell phone three months before you start doing Uber you can still deduct your cell phone purchase. And the gas in your tank you can deduct that it’s what you use for driving, and the miles you drive while you are working not just the active hours driving.


That's what @painfreepc couldn't understand.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I only accept trips when I'm making at least $1 a mile... If you let them they will have you driving around for 30 cents a mile.. and the sad part is these trips that we're receiving in the pay is all coming from India and they sitting in the call center and laughing at us ...I had one tell me that we think they're a third world country meanwhile they got us driving around for third world prices and she started giggling in a evil kind of way... She hung up by saying "you Americans are soooo smart" and she giggled again


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> I only accept trips when I'm making at least $1 a mile... If you let them they will have you driving around for 30 cents a mile.. and the sad part is these trips that we're receiving in the pay is all coming from India and they sitting in the call center and laughing at us ...I had one tell me that we think they're a third world country meanwhile they got us driving around for third world prices and she started giggling in a evil kind of way... She hung up by saying "you Americans are soooo smart" and she giggled again


Just to clarify each region or city depending on its size has its own servers. Some are local some are in a warehouse in the middle of undisclosed location.

This is why only certain portions of the United States or the world go down and not the entire world at once. Everything has been Diversified location wise.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just to clarify each region or city depending on its size has its own servers. Some are local some are in a warehouse in the middle of undisclosed location.
> 
> This is why only certain portions of the United States or the world go down and not the entire world at once. Everything has been Diversified location wise.


I know when I called to call center in India and scream at them and call them names for about a day or two I'm getting far better rates and then it goes right back to 30 cents a mile then I scream at them again I'm getting better rates and two days later right back to 30 cents a mile sometimes 10 cents a mile it was a never-ending cycle until I just went and got me a real job cuz I refuse to be exploited and played with


----------



## Sean112 (Mar 26, 2018)

But the real cost of running the car is not 63 cents a mile. It is much less. It’s just a tax accounting figure. And most people are making mich more than that. Working Uber is not good but it is. A positive income endeavor. It’s at least 15 dollars an hour net after expense. That’s if you don’t know what you are doing. If you do you can make 20 plus easier net.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Exactly how is "right where they want you" or " dictate hours" statement actually pertain to only working 3 hour blocks to maximize what seems to be a proven strategie that works for @harcouber in that market?


They want more people out during the busy times. It fits right into their goals of meeting market demand.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> They want more people out during the busy times. It fits right into their goals of meeting market demand.


It costs uber more money with surge and incentives then normal to the point uber is loosing money on rides for peek hours.

If your not out there off peak hours so Uber can recoup some of its money by giving you less on normal rides throughout the day, how exactly is that beneficial to Uber in any way? How is this what uber would want?

Your reasoning to try to explain your statement is at best, weak.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> It costs uber more money with surge and incentives then normal to the point uber is loosing money on rides for peek hours.


Uber actually charges riders more during peak hours. Always have, always will. Haven't you been paying *any* attention at all?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

harcouber said:


> my 2021 Hyrbid that cost me $36,000 and was purchased 2 years ago


And there it is folks! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber actually charges riders more during peak hours. Always have, always will. Haven't you been paying *any* attention at all?


So these were during the peak hours. And this is just a sample. I could do a whole 3 hours if you want we can average it out but it's going to be the same as these.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I buy toilet paper for my house I happen to take a roll of toilet paper with me so I can wipe my ass when I'm out in the streets doing uber


I just steal TP from nearby businesses. It's just cheaper that way. I never got caught (unlike Jane's Addiction), but if I do, I'll just say I'm a lowly rideshare driver and walk away scot-free.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber actually charges riders more during peak hours. Always have, always will. Haven't you been paying *any* attention at all?


Go ahead and pick a day throughout the last year, and we'll see exactly how much Uber lost at peak times.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

harcouber said:


> I will continue to drive, part time (3 hours per day), and keep up the higher $$$$/mile figure by being selective. Through trial and error I now know the most profitable 3 hour window, and I can work that window 5 days a week and bring in more than $500.


Better yet! Just take it one step further: Identify the single most profitable hour for every day of the week. Only work that one hour! Put in your seven hours and wipe the sweat from your brow!

That'll teach em not to eff wit ya ever again!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So these were during the peak hours.


Regrettably, it seems that you misunderstood my assertion. I won't insult your intelligence by pointing out the subtle, yet critical, distinction. I'll let you realize it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Regrettably, it seems that you misunderstood my assertion. I won't insult your intelligence by pointing out the subtle, yet critical, distinction. I'll let you realize it.


So now you're withhold insulting my intelligence because why now?

Please enlighten me on your assertation


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Sean112 said:


> But the real cost of running the car is not 63 cents a mile. It is much less. It’s just a tax accounting figure. And most people are making mich more than that. Working Uber is not good but it is. A positive income endeavor. It’s at least 15 dollars an hour net after expense. That’s if you don’t know what you are doing. If you do you can make 20 plus easier net.


Not all cars cost the same to run, not all cars use same fuel, not all car have same depreciation value. So this comment above is largely invalid.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Please enlighten me on your assertation


One simply must read and re-read the thread.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> One simply must read and re-read the thread.


So you got nothing.

That's just your way of trying to get out of something you know you got caught on.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So you got nothing.
> 
> That's just your way of trying to get out of something you know you got caught on.


One simply must read and re-read the thread.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Sandee1122 said:


> Does UBER offer the health stipend in your area?
> In San Diego they do and it’s quarterly based on the active hours, either 15 per week $617, or 25/1274. I’ve received all 4 quarters $5000!


I'll check it out, thanks. 🙂


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber actually charges riders more during peak hours.


----------

